# Introducing new hedgie to old hedgie



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a question regarding introducing Pete to Mustard. A little background:

Mustard is about 17 months old and she's been with us since July 2010 (6 months.) Pete is about 2 1/2 years old and she's been with us since December 2010 (a little over a month.) They're both females. 

Pete's quarantine ended a week ago and Mustard seems to be cured from her URI, it's been 2 weeks we finished the antibiotics and she is fine!  So, we decide to let the girls meet each other. 

We started the whole process a week ago, we would hold Mustard and bring her close to Pete's cage, and let her smell the air. Then we would do the same thing with Pete. We did that for a few nights.

Two nights ago we put them both on the bed at the same time, not too close to each other but at a distance that they could smell each other for sure. Mustard didn't show any interest and seemed like she wasn't aware there was another hedgehog standing a foot away from her. Pete, on the other hand, started smelling the air around her and was very interested on Mustard. Then, she approached Mustard and started trying to chew her back quills, so we separated them. 

Last night the same thing happened again, Pete started being a brat and was trying to chew Mustard's quills, Mustard got scared and ran to me in search of protection, so we separated them.

My question is, is it normal behavior, to CHEW on her quills? Should I try to put them together again, or not? I'm afraid I'm traumatizing Mustard and I don't know if Pete will stop her behavior. I don't really care if they don't get along. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> Two nights ago we put them both on the bed at the same time, not too close to each other but at a distance that they could smell each other for sure. Mustard didn't show any interest and seemed like she wasn't aware there was another hedgehog standing a foot away from her. Pete, on the other hand, started smelling the air around her and was very interested on Mustard. Then, she approached Mustard and started trying to chew her back quills, so we separated them.
> 
> Last night the same thing happened again, Pete started being a brat and was trying to chew Mustard's quills, Mustard got scared and ran to me in search of protection, so we separated them.
> 
> ...


Yes it is perfectly normal that Pete tried to chew on Mustard's quills, she is getting her scent and also she will more than likely annoint over it. As long as she doesn't bite Mustard it is fine.

Mustard will come around as well and do the same thing.

My girls all lick each other and chew on each others quills then annoint. Some do it often other have done it once and annointed and that's it haven't done it again.

Yes put them together in a play pen and let them do their own thing, supervise to make sure there is no biting or fighting.

Mustard wouldn't be traumatized over it and she will come around to Pete I am sure.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> Yes it is perfectly normal that Pete tried to chew on Mustard's quills, she is getting her scent and also she will more than likely annoint over it. As long as she doesn't bite Mustard it is fine.


 :shock: 
...but...doesn't it hurt??? (the chewer not the chewie).

Just when I thought things couldn't possible get any weirder... :?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> PapilionRu said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is perfectly normal that Pete tried to chew on Mustard's quills, she is getting her scent and also she will more than likely annoint over it. As long as she doesn't bite Mustard it is fine.
> ...


Yeah, I thought the same thing at first... it's weird, she chews on it a little bit, then she shakes her head because it pokes her nose, then she goes and tries again... :?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

MissC said:


> PapilionRu said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is perfectly normal that Pete tried to chew on Mustard's quills, she is getting her scent and also she will more than likely annoint over it. As long as she doesn't bite Mustard it is fine.
> ...


No it doesn't seem to hurt either of them us less the get over zealous lol and poke themselves.

But like Susan said they stop and then go at it again.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Update:

Since I first posted this last week, we tried to put them together again 3 times. I bought two of those playpens from Petco, put them together and put both food bowls, water bowls, hiding places, toys and litter boxes in there.

The first night I thought they were starting to get along as Pete didn't try to chew on her quills too much and they kind of ignored each other and did their own thing. 

The second night I mentioned to my boyfriend that Mustard was being sort of annoying and not giving Pete any space. Pete would be using the litter box and Mustard would start running laps right around her; Pete would be eating and Mustard would be smelling her butt and trying to smell her food even though she had her separate bowl (with the same food) a few inches away. And I thought Pete would eventually get mad. 

Last night I put them together and after they were done eating their treats Mustard started being her annoying young sister self, and Pete tried to poke her with the visor quills. I thought, ok that is fine, she is just asking for some space. But them after a while Mustard was just sitting there daydreaming, and Pete walked to her and tried to bite her face. I picked her up, put her on the other side of the playpen, and she went to smell a shoe. A few minutes later she walked up to Mustard again and tried to bite her face one more time. 

So I've decided I will not put them together again. I don't want to risk Pete biting Mustard's face, and Mustard got really freaked out yesterday. I picked her up and she was a huffing popping ball, chasing my hands with her visor quills (mind you that I had never seen her doing this, not only during her first week here.) She was angry all night so I just put her back in her cage and left her alone. 

If someone has any advice regarding if I should try again or not I'd appreciate it, but for now I'll not. It's not as important for us that they will get along as it is that they're healthy and happy.


----------

